# Knitting as an Excuse



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

On the radio this morning, I heard a presenter say that a hobby was an excuse for time by yourself.

Then I thought about knitting.
Personally, I don't think it falls into that category for me. I'm quite happy to knit when other people are around. As long as I'm knitting, I'm happy, happy, happy.
When I'm dyeing the yarns, I still consider that a hobby. I have great fun doing it, I try out new ideas all the time, but I do prefer to be on my own when I'm actually doing the dyeing.

Is knitting one of those very sociable hobbies? Is it to do with multi-tasking because we can knit and talk at the same time? Or do most knitters prefer to be on their own with their needles and a ball of yarn?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

If I am just starting a project or a difficult pattern I prefer to be on my own so I can concentrate. When I was in a knitting group I usually took something easy so we could chat as well. Usually ended up chatting more than knitting. :lol: :lol:


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I jokingly suggested that I would be bringing my knitting along to a social occasion my friend was giving( I do take my knitting everywhere) and she got upset saying that she felt that I wouldn't therefore be focusing on her occasion totally. It was a fund raising coffee morning . She obviously considers it rude and anti social .


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Even if it is an excuse for time on your own what is wrong with that. People lead very hectic lives these days and I for one find knitting helpsme relax, and is certainly better than smoking or drinking. It can be whatever kind of hobby you want either enjoying it with a group of friends or on your own. I love it, and being disabled it is often my life-line.


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

I am retired and on my own so that doesn't describe me. If I'm on the go, I take an easy project with me, but if I'm working on a pattern and need to concentrate then I prefer to be on my own.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I knit for my sanity's sake. If I'm alone, I'm happy to be knitting, but I usually do like to have something going in the background. It can be the TV, radio, audio-books, or a group of people chatting away full blast with me as a listener, not converser.

When I'm attending a knitting meeting, I don't bring anything the least complicated, because I pay more attention to and participate in the conversations. I've spent too many hours knitting during the meeting and then even more hours ripping it all out later that evening. 

When I'm beginning a new pattern, I'm fine alone in the cellar without even a radio going. My darling can't understand _that_!

Knitting is my security blanket/talisman.

Now, if I could just wean myself off KP, I might actually finish something!!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitting is an excuse for me to not go crazy from all the stress of caring for my disabled son. I've been taking care of him for fifteen years with two days off for a hospital stay when my younger son was born twelve years ago (so relaxing!) and three days last summer when I traveled out of state to see my younger sister's new baby. I think I deserve a little me time, although while knitting I'm still available for whatever my family needs.

My only social activity is attending a knitting group at my local library.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I was making the collar for a neighbours cardigan,she could not follow the pattern,It was a lovely day, so I sat in the front garden,My husband was not happ,y I didn't take any notice,


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Knitting is an excuse for me to not go crazy from all the stress of caring for my disabled son. I've been taking care of him for fifteen years with two days off for a hospital stay when my younger son was born twelve years ago (so relaxing!) and three days last summer when I traveled out of state to see my younger sister's new baby. I think I deserve a little me time, although while knitting I'm still available for whatever my family needs.
> 
> My only social activity is attending a knitting group at my local library.


If amyone deserves a bit of stress free time it's you. You are an angel.


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Knitting is an excuse for me to not go crazy from all the stress of caring for my disabled son. I've been taking care of him for fifteen years with two days off for a hospital stay when my younger son was born twelve years ago (so relaxing!) and three days last summer when I traveled out of state to see my younger sister's new baby. I think I deserve a little me time, although while knitting I'm still available for whatever my family needs.
> 
> My only social activity is attending a knitting group at my local library.


My dear you are a gem! All the best to you. xx


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

I knit wherever I go. It helps me sit still. I know knitters can listen and participate while knitting, maybe even more so. I have met people who think it is rude but more so that don't. And at my age, it doesn't matter. 

When my father was in the hospital for several weeks with a stroke, it kept me sane. And I was able to sit by my mother's bedside for long hours. Everyone else was restless and wandering around.

Knitting can be either a quiet time alone or with people. Maybe knitters are the best conversationists.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely depends on how intricate the pattern is. If it a "no brainer" then I knit around people. If there is counting or chart reading then I should be alone or in a quiet setting. Therefore if I am not then I rip out what I knitted. BUT have I learned that? I know it but don't always do it. Especially at our knitting group.


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

Knitting has no limits - it's what you make of it. I enjoy my time with sticks and strings whether it's with the 2 craft groups I belong to or sitting on my couch listening to music while navigating my way through a tricky pattern. The satisfaction I get in either situation is equally pleasurable.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

For some things I need to be by myself so I stay up late on Friday nights - me time. But I usually always ave a pair of socks going, easy to take along and can be sociable at the same time.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I love knitting wherever I go. I knit a lot while flying and usually prepare a project before for the trip. I enjoy my own company and don't join knitting groups. I seldom have background noise. We have a lovely sunroom that overlooks the valley and spend hours sitting either on my own or with my husband enjoying our view and garden. I knit he reads.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry I misspelled conversationalist. But I want to add that I envy Lawrencji in being able to stay up late to knit. That results in ripping out the next day for me. Trying to do complicated lace in a group has the same result. So I guess there are times when I knit alone and in quiet. But I must be awake.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I have been known to knit in my sleep.
Sometimes, I've nodded off whilst watching the TV, and have kept knitting. Then when I've woken up, I've still got my knitting in my hands and a couple of rows of tensionless stockinette stitch completed.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I've tried to knit a complex pattern with others but always have to frog...so I keep my knitting simple and leave the complex patterns for my alone time.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Just think how much we could get done if we could knit in our sleep. Congratulations hen. What a talent.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

For me it's both. I do enjoy my time alone, but I greatly appreciate being able to socialize with other crocheters and knitters.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I love meeting with my knitting group, but can only do mindless knitting with all the conversations that are going on.
Most of all, I LOVE my alone time and need lots of it. The radio announcer probably has a problem with solitude - solitude is a beautiful thing.
I don't need an excuse for alone time - I just NEED my alone time.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I knit for my sanity's sake. If I'm alone, I'm happy to be knitting, but I usually do like to have something going in the background. It can be the TV, radio, audio-books, or a group of people chatting away full blast with me as a listener, not converser.
> 
> When I'm attending a knitting meeting, I don't bring anything the least complicated, because I pay more attention to and participate in the conversations. I've spent too many hours knitting during the meeting and then even more hours ripping it all out later that evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

My knitting always starts a conversation when knitting in public. Very enjoyable.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't knit in public much. I'm lucky to be retired so I do it at home a lot. Usually with DH watching TV, only I'm not really watching, I'm just listening. And if it's complicated, I tune it out. I have just started knitting with a group at my LYS and after thinking about it I decided to take something really simple. 

I did knit today when he was in the hospital and it really passed the time while he slept. He was glad just to know I was there. BTW, he came home today, it was a false-alarm stroke. But the doc did change his meds a little so I'm glad he got checked out. Sometimes things work out.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I was making the collar for a neighbours cardigan,she could not follow the pattern,It was a lovely day, so I sat in the front garden,My husband was not happ,y I didn't take any notice,


I can really relate. My DH goes to the cancer clinic once or twice a week and sometimes the visit last for five hours or so. This place has become my social connection and I ve got a few nurses and one doctor knitting now plus other patients are asking for patterns or things I have made. Good for me and good for them. . .Jo


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hen said:


> On the radio this morning, I heard a presenter say that a hobby was an excuse for time by yourself.
> 
> Then I thought about knitting.
> Personally, I don't think it falls into that category for me. I'm quite happy to knit when other people are around. As long as I'm knitting, I'm happy, happy, happy.
> ...


I knit in the living room, with the kids and dogs and DH all around me. I am able to converse, and throw the Kong for the dog, and even pay attention to tv while knitting (unless I'm counting). I think it depends on the hobby, and the hobbyist.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I knit for my sanity's sake. If I'm alone, I'm happy to be knitting, but I usually do like to have something going in the background. It can be the TV, radio, audio-books, or a group of people chatting away full blast with me as a listener, not converser.
> 
> When I'm attending a knitting meeting, I don't bring anything the least complicated, because I pay more attention to and participate in the conversations. I've spent too many hours knitting during the meeting and then even more hours ripping it all out later that evening.
> 
> ...


Amen!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I take my knitting wherever I go, doctors, train trips, Guild meetings and also when I go to Church. I don't knit in Church. If I get stuck at train crossings, my knitting comes out, and if I am too early for any of my appointments, my knitting also comes out. If I am doing an intricate pattern for the first tome then I have to be by myself, but then I am by myself most of the time it doesn't matter. I am knitting child's socks at the moment and I am calling them my insomniac socks as they are being knitted when I can't sleep during the night. Knitting saved my sanity when my husband died and also any time he was in hospital.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Knitting is an excuse for me to not go crazy from all the stress of caring for my disabled son. I've been taking care of him for fifteen years with two days off for a hospital stay when my younger son was born twelve years ago (so relaxing!) and three days last summer when I traveled out of state to see my younger sister's new baby. I think I deserve a little me time, although while knitting I'm still available for whatever my family needs.
> 
> My only social activity is attending a knitting group at my local library.


You sound like you need a break. Does your son go to day care, and is there respite care available? I know in UK we have these services but I've no idea about USA.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

To an extent the radio presenter was right, but at the same time, most hobbies can be very social, and productive. Knitting can be done anywhere, any time, in a group or alone. Projects can vary from toys to clothes to decoration...in my book that makes it a very productive and worthwhile hobby. Most knitters donate something to charity several times a year, so not only is this another bow to our fiddle, but I think this is what makes us very versatile in our craft, and extremely generous with our time and productivity.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I love to knit alone, but that just isn't happening. My husband has been retired our entire married life (30 years this August). BUT he respects me knitting and knows to keep his mouth shut when I am counting or doing a difficult area. 
The only problem is the TV going all the time....


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

hats off to you fergablu, you deserve every break you can get. I do use knitting as an excuse to check out of occasions I do not want to participate in...but I figure I am old enough to pick and choose now. Been there done that, and I hate crowds, high heels,sprayed hair and putting a stupid smile on my face. lol Easter is coming I have to knit!


----------



## Tandy (Dec 11, 2012)

I knit where/ when ever I can, but I do wish background music was played at a slower tempo!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tandy said:


> I knit where/ when ever I can, but I do wish background music was played at a slower tempo!


Why? The faster the music, the faster my fingers knit or my feet pedal! However, I do put on quite classical music when my darling's driving. He needs nothing to make him drive faster!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi! 
I mostly only have time to knit when I meet with my knitting group (1.5 hours/week) or when we're playing D&D with friends. I don't have much time to knit otherwise so for me, yes, knitting is mostly done in company. 
It is about multi-tasking. Like I said, I knit & play D&D. I knit a bit, have my character drop a big fireball onto some evil undead thing, go back to knitting...


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

I knit when I visiting rellies as I don't like my hands
idle always something simple so I can talk and knit


----------



## PaigeAM (Mar 2, 2011)

Knitting for me is relaxation! I prefer to do it alone however I have joined a knitting group. I have found I cannot knit during this group on sweaters or hard projects. I have a sweater KAL we are doing that I have ripped three times! I can knit however with the TV on.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why? The faster the music, the faster my fingers knit or my feet pedal! However, I do put on quite classical music when my darling's driving. He needs nothing to make him drive faster!


Ha ha that reminds me of when i was learning to type. Our teacher used to put on The William Tell theme tune, and make us type to the music.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I view knitting as both a social and a private hobby, depending on how I feel at the time. I belong to a knitting group and I also take knitting to doctor's offices and frequently find that others in the office are curious about what I am doing. On the other hand, I also knit quietly by myself at home for some perfect private "me time". Both social and private are a part of my knitting life!

Karen


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

hen said:


> On the radio this morning, I heard a presenter say that a hobby was an excuse for time by yourself.
> 
> Then I thought about knitting.
> Personally, I don't think it falls into that category for me. I'm quite happy to knit when other people are around. As long as I'm knitting, I'm happy, happy, happy.
> ...


I agree with everything you've said hen  & I'm the same as you - I can sit & chat with friends or am happy on my own. I love your chuck in your profile picture by the way. I have 3 girls of my own & its so satisfying to get lovely fresh eggs every morning.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Ha ha that reminds me of when i was learning to type. Our teacher used to put on The William Tell theme tune, and make us type to the music.


I wish mine had done that. I passed the class, but only just _barely_. In high school, my top speed - without any errors - was 23 wpm. Sad. Thanks to the internet and the necessity to type faster and the amount of practice, it's now up to a (still slow) 44 wpm. I don't think I'd ever cut it as a secretary.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I take my knitting most places (Drs. etc.) so I have something I enjoy doing. That is usually a good time for something small likes socks that I can just slip into my purse.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

When I knit in a group it is something simple without a complicated pattern. Like chemo caps,scarf or socks. Save the more complicated stuff when I'm alone.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Knitting probably makes me more social! ,I cannot just sit. I don't like to read if I am in company but I can knit. By keeping my fingers busy I can enjoy the company of others. With nothing in my hands I find it impossible to sit still. Church is an exception. I find knitting breeds company. Men and women are drawn to wonder what I'm doing!


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

You are ALL so right. Knitting is a "me time" thing, it is a social event and it is a stress buster as well. I host a knitting group in my home on Thursday evening, where most need help with patterns, or stitch instruction, or fixing mistakes. Some are able to knit, chat, laugh and have a glass of wine, but others need a bit more quiet to keep on track. Knitting is the most portable of "hobbies" and can be part of our lives no matter where we go!! KNIT ON!!


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm with you Jessica Jean only exception I go in the laundry room... lol...


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Since when do we need to have an excuse to take time for ourselves?! That's the part of the comment that bothers me.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Is there something wrong with time by yourself? I like to be by myself knitting sometimes. Sometimes I like to knit around others.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> Since when do we need to have an excuse to take time for ourselves?! That's the part of the comment that bothers me.


In case you haven't noticed, most of the non-knitting population doesn't have much esteem for knitters. Especially the male half of the general population. My husband would rather see me doing anything _else_ than knitting. Ditto my brothers-in-law. Ditto my boss, even though I was knitting on my own time, not company time!! (Gee, it's great to be retired!)


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I hope she told people not to bring their cellphones either! I'd rather sit in a room full of knitters any day than hear the constant interruptions and prattling on cellphones that is ubiquitous nowadays :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: .


purdeygirl said:


> I jokingly suggested that I would be bringing my knitting along to a social occasion my friend was giving( I do take my knitting everywhere) and she got upset saying that she felt that I wouldn't therefore be focusing on her occasion totally. It was a fund raising coffee morning . She obviously considers it rude and anti social .


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere. I usually take a charity project to church on Wed. nights. 
One day a friend called and invited me to her house for a drink and to sit by the pool. She then said "don't bring your knitting". I found a reason not to go. I love to have my hands busy, makes me more tolerant, more relaxed. 
I knit in carpool lines when I am picking up grands, makes the time fly by.
Thank goodness for my knitting. 
My daughter always says, don't forget your knitting..she understands. PittyPat


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If I am just starting a project or a difficult pattern I prefer to be on my own so I can concentrate. When I was in a knitting group I usually took something easy so we could chat as well. Usually ended up chatting more than knitting. :lol: :lol:


This has been my experience as well.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

If I am counting on almost every row, then I make sure I'm alone but otherwise I can knit any time.....any time that my hands and fingers aren't screaming with ungodly arthritic pain.


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I grew up in a house of knitters, a family of knitters and we all knit. Its not unusual to have a bunch of us sitting around in comfortable chairs with our knitting, crocheting or quilting projects in our laps, our fingers as happily busy as our chatter. 

In our church, our pastor encourages knitting during the sermon as our church donates baby blankets, sweaters and hats to impoverished young mothers for their infants.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Love this chat. I am the "old lady who knits" at Weight Watchers every week. I make dishcloths, and give them to the members!!! Finish one a week...FUN!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel like this about knitting as a hobby etc. We do not need to explain ourselves to some of these bozos. :x :x :x


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a friend that thinks that knitting while she is here is rude. She is one of those " must have her cell phone glued to her" and doesn't hesitate to text or sometime "I must take this call". IMHO I think that is rude but, for once, keep my mouth shut. What say you?


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

My knitting comes with me everywhere. I knit on my lunch break at work, sitting waiting for appointments, and since my husband prefers to do the driving, it comes with me in the car all the time. I not only count knitting as a hobby but also as my therapy. I have noted that my blood pressure is reduced after having had a hectic day if I am able to just sit and knit for a little while. As many others have said, easy patterns are done when around others but complicated ones are tackled when I have the opportunity to be alone and to concentrate.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not sure they meant time _physically_ by ourselves or mentally I know when I am knitting I am mentally by myself at times.. I get into a kind of meditation that relaxes me and allows me to think about what is going on in my life.. I can also knit/crochet/craft socially


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

I am with Jessica-Jean. I knit for sanity.


----------



## REGeddes (Feb 3, 2013)

If all of us who have replied could physically come together, what a force we would be! I can see us marching down the road, arms linked and hands knitting!
But ... seriously, yes, knitting gives a time for ourselves: much needed time for many. It is very therapeutic. It can calm us, challenge us, keep our minds active, all helping to maintain our mental health. 
I found a saying that I love: Knitting keeps me from unravelling!


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

My DH and I had dr. appts on Monday and we have two this afternoon. Very stressful for me and he just said " sit and knit for a while " Yes he understands, bless him.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I knit while watching tv mostly. If something isn't working properly, I switch to scrap yarn and turn tv off to concentrate.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I disagree with what that commentator on the radio said. There are plenty of hobbies that are done in groups. My dad used to build and fly model airplanes. He was part of a club the got together on Sunday afternoons to show off and fly their planes.
My husband is into model trains. One would expect that would be a solitary hobby, but not always. Yes, it is solitary when one is working on their own layout at home. However, there are also clubs and museums who host people who are interested in sharing their love of the hobby and skills to develop an operating layout for public display. These clubs get together once or twice a week to build and operate the layout and maintain it once built. They are in public places such as malls, museums, and buildings in a downtown district and used as a draw to the area. They are not only a hobby for those who work on the layout, but also those who have their own layout, are dreaming of having their own layout, and families wanting to entertain their children.
As far as knitting and crochet is concerned, I knit at home alone, in the car when traveling, in public such as when waiting for a doctor or dentist appointment. I also attend groups who get together to knit, crochet, stitch, whatever and desired to spend time with other women and share ideas, tips, and patterns as well as teaching others who have the desire to learn. That is not very solitary.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

One time when I was at the movie theater a woman in the row in front of was knitting. I found myself watching her fascinated. She never took her eyes off if the movie and she never stopped knitting. Made me wish I had brought mine! : )


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

hen said:


> I have been known to knit in my sleep.
> Sometimes, I've nodded off whilst watching the TV, and have kept knitting. Then when I've woken up, I've still got my knitting in my hands and a couple of rows of tensionless stockinette stitch completed.


I've done that, too! Thought it was just me.

When I'm visiting my family, they enjoy shouting out numbers when I'm trying to count stitches - great hilarity all round.!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

"A hobby is something you go crazy over to keep from going nuts" ------ANON>

Read this years ago and have remembered it forever. LOL


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

I used to cross stitch avidly...that was very much a solitary hobby as I didn't have the ability to count and stitch and sort whilst holding any sort of conversation, but after having 4 children ( one of whom is disabled) I quickly realized that I needed to be able to pick up and put down my "hobby" fairly smartish! Now my Autistic daughter is 20 I finally have time to knit but along came foster parenting and my many babies! It's amazing how much you can knit whilst cradling a crying infant on your shoulder...my DH always laughs when he sees me "multitasking" !!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Everyone's answers could be mine though I am usually a lone knitter right now. Had back surgery and it is difficult to get dressed and out of the house. o.k. perhaps I am just being lazy.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I happily knit with friends if I'm doing an easy pattern. I need to be alone when doing something complex. Either way is great!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I rarely knit when with others.

For me, being totally present with loved ones or people with whom I choose to commune is of the utmost importance.

My special treat is to spend quality time with others, and also myself.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

niknmiasmom said:


> One time when I was at the movie theater a woman in the row in front of was knitting. I found myself watching her fascinated. She never took her eyes off if the movie and she never stopped knitting. Made me wish I had brought mine! : )


LOL I would be fascinated, too.

I have fallen asleep while knitting - and caused quite a mess that took me a bit of frogging to correct. Must have been dreaming of knitting a different pattern. LOL

It's good that I can amuse myself even when sleeping.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I knit most places I go. It relaxes me and I can also focus on what ever is going on around me. I knit my DH listens to music or reads.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I love to knit and always carry a simple pattern - either a dishcloth or a garter stitch scarf to work on. Passes the time, I can contribute to the conversation (if needed) and I can construct a useful item. I don't like to browse through magazines while in the doctor's office (many have taken them out because of passing the flu on - Yes, that's what I said), so I would rather knit. I do not consider this rude, what i do consider rude is somebody always on their smartphone.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

My hubby thinks it's rude if I knit while we watch tv or a movie I don't particularly like. I can knit AND carry on a conversation AND listen at the same time. Is it any less rude when he's absorbed in a movie or TV show and I try talking to him and he ignores me? To each his own! &#128540; if you're happiest when you're knitting sc***w what other people think. Maybe they're just jealous...


----------



## april poitier (Mar 13, 2014)

I knit mostly while waiting in line or just bored. Its amazing how many people are interested in seeing knitting and it brings back memories. So I enjoy the attention. It bring me and my project.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In case you haven't noticed, most of the non-knitting population doesn't have much esteem for knitters. Especially the male half of the general population. My husband would rather see me doing anything _else_ than knitting. Ditto my brothers-in-law. Ditto my boss, even though I was knitting on my own time, not company time!! (Gee, it's great to be retired!)


You are so right about the male population. My husband used to complain that I looked like his mother when I was knitting. He meant it as an insult - I took it as a compliment! She was amazing. Could do almost anything. I taught myself to tat because it was the only needlework she couldn't do! But, I also learned a lot from her. Thank heaven I had sense enough at the time to listen!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I do my more intricate knitting alone, "idiot knitting" at meetings which may become controversial. 

I read decently that we are not knitters because we are patient ; we are patient because we are knitters. I agree with that. When I get to the airport 2 hours early I happily bring out my knitting. Oh, there will be a delay of an hour and a half? Perfect! I'll be able to finish this sock and start another!

Without my knitting I'd have every cuticle picked raw and bloody.


----------



## bcconnor (Feb 18, 2014)

It's a sad commentary on our world when one needs an excuse to have time for oneself, to nurture the inner life, to reflect, to pray. But if we must have an excuse, simple, repetitive knitting, like fingering rosary beads, serves that deeper purpose well.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

The word 'hobby' is often misused. Hobby defined is "something that one likes to do in one's spare time." The word 'art' defined is "human creativity". Running RC cars or playing bingo is a hobby. Creating something is an art, regardless of the medium. The fact that you WANT to spend your spare time in your art doesn't reduce it to a hobby. Strictly speaking I suppose knitting is an 'ART HOBBY'. Sorry, I tend to get prickly about this subject. It's just that so often the way people look at 'hobbies' diminishes what we do. Anyway, an excuse to have time to yourself is a long bubble bath and a good book or a long walk alone.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Way back when we were active in Boy Scouts (producing 3 Eagle Scouts!), my husband used to complain to me when I took my knitting to a committee meeting. I was still one of the most active participants in the discussions! My answer to him on the way home was, "I knit. You guys smoke. At the end, I have something to show for my time - not just a pile of ashes!" That ended the argument!


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

janis blondel said:


> Even if it is an excuse for time on your own what is wrong with that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Its an excuse for not doing housework! I'd rather be knitting.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> Even if it is an excuse for time on your own what is wrong with that. People lead very hectic lives these days and I for one find knitting helpsme relax, and is certainly better than smoking or drinking. It can be whatever kind of hobby you want either enjoying it with a group of friends or on your own. I love it, and being disabled it is often my life-line.


I'm with you. Since when does anyone need an "excuse" to take time for themselves, even if it's just to sit and stare into space??? A hobby may be a good reason to take time for oneself, but I don't ever see it as needing an "excuse." One wonders where people get these ideas, eh?


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I knit while my husband is driving so I don't drive him crazy with my backseat driving. I knit while we are watching tv so he doesn't doesn't drive me crazy with his constant changing of the channels. I knit when he is fishing so that I don't fall asleep with boredom. Knitting makes for a very peaceful coexistence. My husband loves it when I knit!!!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

most of the time I knit with the TV on, never looking at the TV. My DH doesn't understand why I keep 'watching' movies I've seen many many times (lol) -- but I do have to tink or frog if I am working a new pattern that is intricate. Don't think to turn off the TV, but get smarter about how to catch the error sooner. I also knit in groups, but not often, and I don't get much knitting done, as I am one of the more experienced knitters, so I end up showing others, answering questions and giving advice (sometimes it is even taken, tee hee) -- but mostly I knit so I don't kill someone.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I knit blankets for a charity and we are supposed to meet once a month. Several meetings back, our leader mentioned that one of the people (usually only 6-8 at any given meeting) complained that we talk too much and she has to rip out her work when she gets home. I truly don't know why we would meet if we are not going to chat while we knit. I can knit quietly at home by myself if I want solitude! I went to the next meeting and it was very quiet and, frankly, quite boring. Although I continue to knit my blankets I have not attended another meeting since, and several have been cancelled when nobody can attend due to "conflicts". (Meeting dates are on the calendar a year in advance!) I think knitters are chatters!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Both my husband and son are very supportive of my DIL and my knitting. My husband will ask if I have my knitting with me when we are traveling. My Son says my DIL is in "Granny Mode" when she knits, but also is the one that went on the computer to find a program to design an illusion knitting pattern for her to make a blanket for Granddaughter's graduation. How many husbands would take the time to do that?????

I don't need an excuse, as my knitting has been a part of me since I was 9 yrs. old.


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

I enjoy knitting alone , while watching tv, listening to music, and never take my knitting to any social occasions. I like to take it with me when I am waiting in doctor's office, waiting for people who I have taken to the doctor's office. I don't knit if I am in a social situation out of respect for others, and I like to really be able to listen and engage in conversation. Each moment is precious with my family and friends. I like to give respect to them.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

hen said:


> On the radio this morning, I heard a presenter say that a hobby was an excuse for time by yourself.
> 
> Then I thought about knitting.
> Personally, I don't think it falls into that category for me. I'm quite happy to knit when other people are around. As long as I'm knitting, I'm happy, happy, happy.
> ...


Since when does one need an "exuse" to be by one's self? I live alone and like others, I knit in front of TV or listen to music at the same time. I derive pleasure from creating an item someone else will enjoy. I sometimes even knit for myself! Imagine that!!! 
I also participate in a knitting group where I have met wonderful people (both male and female) who I consider my friends. We laugh about how much we do not get accomplished at our groups because we are talking. 
I also have a small project like a hat or dishcloth with me most of the time. I would rather be productive and peaceful rather than waiting and doing nothing. I knit at any appointment that keeps me waiting.
Sounds to me that the person passing such a judgement on us has not found that peaceful place in her spirit where she can be alone with herself. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Fergablu, Are you not getting any help or respite regularly for your disabled son? Is your younger son OK? We have two adult disabled sons now living in good situations, but I remember all the chronic concern about them when they were younger. Now
that they are both in their 50's, their lives and ours are settled down a lot. PM me if you like.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I knit for my sanity's sake. If I'm alone, I'm happy to be knitting, but I usually do like to have something going in the background. It can be the TV, radio, audio-books, or a group of people chatting away full blast with me as a listener, not converser.
> 
> When I'm attending a knitting meeting, I don't bring anything the least complicated, because I pay more attention to and participate in the conversations. I've spent too many hours knitting during the meeting and then even more hours ripping it all out later that evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

At first, I thought your friend was right. But, as I thought about this I changed my mind. It is not rude to take your knitting along with you. Although your friend calls it a "social event" it is not so in the personal sense. It is a fund raising event in a social setting. Therefore, your friend was mistaken when she considered your action rude. At most fund raising events, where speeches are given (short or long), you are entitled to knit. Be stronger in your convictions and show your friend my reply.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh Gosh, Life can be so noisy, do we really need an excuse for some quiet time. I think every one not only needs some quiet in their life, they deserve it. It makes for better people if one has time to settle or dust the cob webs in the brain. I didn't realize it for a long time but I do have to admit that knitting is a coping mechanism for me. When I was a child and Mama neded some quiet or a moment to think [or pray, "God give me strength"] she'd pick up her apron and put it over her face. I pick up my knitting and do the same. 
Knitting in public is a judgment call. You're all good people and know when to be attentive or when it is acceptable to multitask; ie listen to a lecture/speech and knit.

You guys are the greatest!
marilyn


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

llamagenny said:


> Its an excuse for not doing housework! I'd rather be knitting.


HALLELUJAH AND AMEN!!!!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

floglo2013 said:


> I enjoy knitting alone , while watching tv, listening to music, and never take my knitting to any social occasions. I like to take it with me when I am waiting in doctor's office, waiting for people who I have taken to the doctor's office. I don't knit if I am in a social situation out of respect for others, and I like to really be able to listen and engage in conversation. Each moment is precious with my family and friends. I like to give respect to them.


This is true for me also. I never take my knitting when visiting with friends or family.....EXCEPT.......when I sit with my mother in law who has dementia. Knitting helps me to relax while talking with her and she doesn't seem to mind. I think it might even remind her, at times, who I am. It's hard to talk to her as I'm always having to come up with answers that are dignified and shows respect. And I'm telling you, after a few hours if I don't have my knitting to keep me calm, it would very challenging for me to just tell her the truth about everything. So knitting is very calming for me in this situation.


----------



## katmom2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I knit because it helps with my artistic side. It keeps me focused on the beautiful yarn I'm using and the excitement of the end results. Everything that I have made for others has always been received well. Knitting quiets my mind, to me it's meditation.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

islandgirl81 said:


> This is true for me also. I never take my knitting when visiting with friends or family.....EXCEPT.......when I sit with my mother in law who has dementia. Knitting helps me to relax while talking with her and she doesn't seem to mind. I think it might even remind her, at times, who I am. It's hard to talk to her as I'm always having to come up with answers that are dignified and shows respect. And I'm telling you, after a few hours if I don't have my knitting to keep me calm, it would very challenging for me to just tell her the truth about everything. So knitting is very calming for me in this situation.


I know exactly - exactly what you mean! My daughter's mother in law is at the stage where she and I do a lot of reminising but she can't remember what we were talking about five minutes later. She is a former nurse, was a brilliant woman and it is so hard to see her like this. It breaks my heart so I knit while we talk so she thinks everything is "normal". I don't know how to explain it but my knitting gives her a sense of normalcy.
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

islandgirl81 said:


> This is true for me also. I never take my knitting when visiting with friends or family.....EXCEPT.......when I sit with my mother in law who has dementia. Knitting helps me to relax while talking with her and she doesn't seem to mind. I think it might even remind her, at times, who I am. It's hard to talk to her as I'm always having to come up with answers that are dignified and shows respect. And I'm telling you, after a few hours if I don't have my knitting to keep me calm, it would very challenging for me to just tell her the truth about everything. So knitting is very calming for me in this situation.


I know exactly - exactly what you mean! My daughter's mother in law is at the stage where she and I do a lot of reminising but she can't remember what we were talking about five minutes later. She is a former nurse, was a brilliant woman and it is so hard to see her like this. It breaks my heart so I knit while we talk so she thinks everything is "normal". I don't know how to explain it but my knitting gives her a sense of normalcy.
marilyn

Sorry! this printed twice. Don't know why!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm ... not sure - I knit all the time, well, not at work or while I do housework, but... that's all - I knit all the time otherwise, and I do knit when I am with friends etc... I don't really need or want time alone...


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I knit for my sanity's sake. If I'm alone, I'm happy to be knitting, but I usually do like to have something going in the background. It can be the TV, radio, audio-books, or a group of people chatting away full blast with me as a listener, not converser.
> 
> When I'm attending a knitting meeting, I don't bring anything the least complicated, because I pay more attention to and participate in the conversations. I've spent too many hours knitting during the meeting and then even more hours ripping it all out later that evening.
> 
> ...


It's nice to realize I'm in such good company here on KP!! I also use knitting as a security blanket often times. I find when I have something in my lap, I don't always have to make eye contact which is good since I tend to be shy with new people, in new settings.
My DH has been to the dr or hospital and physical therapy once a week or more for over a month now with knee surgery scheduled the 19th and I am now known as the "knitting lady", even though half of the time I'm actually crocheting.  
I save complicated patterns and starting new patterns for quiet time alone and work on easy, familiar patterns in a group or in waiting rooms where I don't want to have to concentrate on a pattern.
I don't ever want to wean myself off KP since I have gotten such encouragement from all of you and more new patterns than I will ever have time to work up! And you always have the right answers when I get stuck on a pattern I can't figure out on my own. 
Knitting isn't an exuse for me, it's my life!!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I like my own company, and can't just sit very long, so always have something to knit on, in case I have to wait or am at a gathering that will allow me to knit.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

All things in moderation. If your knitting interferes with your relationships, work, etc. Then, I would think it is an excuse for time by yourself. And there is not a darn thing wrong with taking a time out. However, there are extreme outer limits and there is moderate amounts. You don't want to avoid your knitting do to others opinions of it, but at the same time you don't want to knit to the exclusion of all other life activities (well, maybe you do, but shouldn't use it to avoid life).


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In case you haven't noticed, most of the non-knitting population doesn't have much esteem for knitters. Especially the male half of the general population. My husband would rather see me doing anything _else_ than knitting. Ditto my brothers-in-law. Ditto my boss, even though I was knitting on my own time, not company time!! (Gee, it's great to be retired!)


Totally understand your comment about the males in our lives, Jessica-Jean! My husband is the same way and my son felt that way also until recently. He and his wife are expecting their first baby (our 3rd grandchild) in August and all of a sudden my son is asking me, "What are you making now, Mom?" Funny how that's changed! Of course, I have been working a few things, but he doesn't know it yet! I just enjoy the craft so much that I'm thinking about learning how to spin my own yarn. When I ready to learn that skill, I know just where to go for guidance!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I take my knitting with me when I travel - whether by car or air - as it helps to pass the time productively. As well, when I know I'm going to be waiting awhile (such as at DMV). I do not take it with me to social occasions and I feel that's borderline rude. I can still participate in conversations while knitting but feel I'm conveying the message "I was afraid your event would be boring so I brought my own entertainment." I put it in the same category as those who cannot leave their cell phone put away.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

Some people seem to think if you are knitting you can't hear them talk and that you can't talk. If I am in a group I take simple knitting so I don't have to count stitches and watch a pattern. I have no trouble keeping up with the conversation.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

It's difficult for me to just sit and watch a TV program or ride in the car without making my hands busy. I get a lot of knitting done during these times. Like most of you I do go upstairs alone with difficult patterns like lace where I need to really focus. I have PEO meetings usually twice a month but have not been brave enough to take my knitting there yet. After about an hour I get really fidgety! Is there a 12-step program for that????


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

This is SO like me that I had to laugh. I also listen better while knitting, maybe it's the audio books I like to listen to at the same time or TV. I do think knitting is very relaxing to me and it keeps me from biting my nails, which is a bad habit! I also make a lot of things that I give away, so my knitting is good for others. My family knows I love to knit, and that's okay with all of us. My increasing stash.....well....that's another story.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I knit for my sanity's sake. If I'm alone, I'm happy to be knitting, but I usually do like to have something going in the background. It can be the TV, radio, audio-books, or a group of people chatting away full blast with me as a listener, not converser.
> 
> When I'm attending a knitting meeting, I don't bring anything the least complicated, because I pay more attention to and participate in the conversations. I've spent too many hours knitting during the meeting and then even more hours ripping it all out later that evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

If I'm doing a complicated pattern, I'd rather be alone so I can concentrate. Otherwise, I feel most comfortable in places and with friends who don't mind my knitting away. I feel restless with idle hands.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

P


Jessica-Jean said:


> I knit for my sanity's sake. If I'm alone, I'm happy to be knitting, but I usually do like to have something going in the background. It can be the TV, radio, audio-books, or a group of people chatting away full blast with me as a listener, not converser.
> 
> When I'm attending a knitting meeting, I don't bring anything the least complicated, because I pay more attention to and participate in the conversations. I've spent too many hours knitting during the meeting and then even more hours ripping it all out later that evening.
> 
> ...


I have felt the same way about time spent on KP but really enjoy all of you so much. And sorry, Jessica-Jean, you offer too much here to consider weaning!


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I like others take my knitting /crocheting just about every where I go where I will be sitting in a group it keeps me occupied and also gives others something to talk about other than problems at home or work something that is open and neat to discuss .


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Marilyn K. said:


> I know exactly - exactly what you mean! My daughter's mother in law is at the stage where she and I do a lot of reminising but she can't remember what we were talking about five minutes later. She is a former nurse, was a brilliant woman and it is so hard to see her like this. It breaks my heart so I knit while we talk so she thinks everything is "normal". I don't know how to explain it but my knitting gives her a sense of normalcy.
> marilyn


Exactly...a sense of normalcy. She asks me the same questions over and over again, such as, "now who's your husband and what's he doing today", "how many children do you have", etc. My husband is her son. Sitting with her for long periods can be very frustrating so knitting is good for both her and me. She was my best friend but is no longer the same person. When I'm with her it seems to bring her a sense of peace. She's much calmer when I knit. Her mother used to crochet so maybe it brings back good memories.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

hen said:


> On the radio this morning, I heard a presenter say that a hobby was an excuse for time by yourself.
> 
> Then I thought about knitting.
> Personally, I don't think it falls into that category for me. I'm quite happy to knit when other people are around. As long as I'm knitting, I'm happy, happy, happy.
> ...


I thought a hobby was something you would find a way of doing whether you got paid for it or not...usually something you find relaxing or stimulates your creativity. However you look at it, brings you joy and satisfaction!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i dont know if knitting is a hobby for me or not, i only know that if i am not knitting[or crocheting i feel like i am wasting my time.i only knit at home no matter if i have company or not.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Serene Knitter said:


> I grew up in a house of knitters, a family of knitters and we all knit. Its not unusual to have a bunch of us sitting around in comfortable chairs with our knitting, crocheting or quilting projects in our laps, our fingers as happily busy as our chatter.
> 
> In our church, our pastor encourages knitting during the sermon as our church donates baby blankets, sweaters and hats to impoverished young mothers for their infants.


Part of my family is/are crafters, but the others appreciate those of us who are and don't mind a bit our busy hands (we're all considerate of situations)...
How nice having your church encourage it! So many don't realize you really do hear and comprehend what's going on around you!


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

gigi 722 said:


> I have a friend that thinks that knitting while she is here is rude. She is one of those " must have her cell phone glued to her" and doesn't hesitate to text or sometime "I must take this call". IMHO I think that is rude but, for once, keep my mouth shut. What say you?


I'm amazed (and appalled) at those who don't think just chatting it up anywhere is rude! Unfortunately, it brings the rude side of me out, and I have made comments, or some really nasty 'stinkeyes'! I've been known to stare a few down! There are places neither are appropriate, but too many people now think their cell phone (and conversations) are welcome anywhere...


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

alvadee said:


> My DH and I had dr. appts on Monday and we have two this afternoon. Very stressful for me and he just said " sit and knit for a while " Yes he understands, bless him.


Any more, we never know what the day is going to bring, so Mama (or someone close) will ask if I have my hand work and my meds...Certain things just have to be packed 'for emergency'!


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Marny CA said:


> I rarely knit when with others.
> 
> For me, being totally present with loved ones or people with whom I choose to commune is of the utmost importance.
> 
> My special treat is to spend quality time with others, and also myself.


Amen...That's why I bring it with me, but only bring it out when it's appropriate...Shared time is precious!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Alone, in a crowd, in a car, at a sporting event.... I am knitting! Of course, some things really require being alone.. The beginning of a lace project or a heavily cabled item..... (The socks I am working on right now where I have lost my place in a difficult pattern). I knit in the dentist's chair, in any waiting room.... I do take easier projects out and about... and am always glad to have a little conversation. It is a very versatile pastime.


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

I love to knit it is a relaxing hobbie for me. I belong to a knitting group at our local liabary.,Ireally enjoy knitting with people .I am always looking for new patterns on my IPad to try ,if Idont know how to do the stitch I go on you tube to see how it is done .


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

Does anyone have any easy patterns for a Shawl knitting ones


----------



## indinana (Dec 13, 2013)

Yet...how many were on their iphones at the time?



purdeygirl said:


> I jokingly suggested that I would be bringing my knitting along to a social occasion my friend was giving( I do take my knitting everywhere) and she got upset saying that she felt that I wouldn't therefore be focusing on her occasion totally. It was a fund raising coffee morning . She obviously considers it rude and anti social .


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

There are some on my IPad it is on the Internet


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

hen said:


> On the radio this morning, I heard a presenter say that a hobby was an excuse for time by yourself.
> 
> Then I thought about knitting...Is knitting one of those very sociable hobbies? Is it to do with multi-tasking because we can knit and talk at the same time? Or do most knitters prefer to be on their own with their needles and a ball of yarn?


I have spent enjoyable afternoons knitting in a group. I am looking for a knitting group that I can join and knit with regularly. It is very pleasant!


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

I like to be alone knitting when I am starting a new pattern. I need to focus. My husband is not too wild about it but I find that I need that creative process in my life. Gail


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

I don't think most people (unless they live alone or are home alone a lot) knit by themselves as a way to get alone time. Most probably knit in front of the TV with their partner or family, some join knitting groups or meet up with friends with similar interest. I don't think the word 'excuse' is the way to look at it! If you do need alone time, you don't need to make an excuse to get it - we are all entitled to some 'me' time when we need it no matter what we do during that time!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> In case you haven't noticed, most of the non-knitting population doesn't have much esteem for knitters. Especially the male half of the general population. My husband would rather see me doing anything _else_ than knitting. Ditto my brothers-in-law. Ditto my boss, even though I was knitting on my own time, not company time!! (Gee, it's great to be retired!)


Dare I ask what your husband would rather see you do? I solved it by teaching mine to knit, then to crochet :~). He has other interests of his own during warm weather, but this surely keeps him occupied during the winter and on rainy days.


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

My Husband is ok with me knitting ,I tried to get him to learn to knit but he says no way.there is a man at our knitting at the library he is around 70 years old and he enjoys it a lot .we still do things together but I love my knitting I take it in the car on trips .


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why? The faster the music, the faster my fingers knit or my feet pedal! However, I do put on quite classical music when my darling's driving. He needs nothing to make him drive faster!


Good grief! I hope you don't play "flight of the bumble bee" or "the William Tell overture" when he is driving! :mrgreen:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I always knit while watching tv, and carrying on conversations.


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

hen said:


> On the radio this morning, I heard a presenter say that a hobby was an excuse for time by yourself.
> 
> Then I thought about knitting.
> Personally, I don't think it falls into that category for me. I'm quite happy to knit when other people are around. As long as I'm knitting, I'm happy, happy, happy.
> ...


I Agree with this as I am the same. Knitting also helps me relax. :thumbup:


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I love to knit and don't like playing cards. When we visit friends once a year for two weeks they love to play cards and I say to please play without me and I will knit. I know it makes them upset and it upsets my husband too but I can't help it. I don't have a head for cards. I can't remember who played what and what I should not play. Just leave me alone and pretend I am not here and let me knit. 

Once when I was baby sitting my grandson, I took him to a play ground and I sat and knitted. A mother approached me with her little boy and she said he wanted to know what I was doing and she told him I was knitting and that it is an art and I was an artist. I thought that was really cute and I was glad that I was an artist. grinning.


----------



## Claire1952 (Sep 24, 2013)

I almost always have my knitting with me whether waiting at one of my doctor's offices or having my oil changed at the car dealership. It frequently causes conversation and smiles and certainly makes the time go quicker.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Both ways works for me. With a group and talking and listening, I'd rather be working on something simple, like in the round doing stockinette stitch. At home alone, I can do the more difficult patterns where I need to concentrate and count! But, just to be knitting is the pleasure of it.


----------



## maomac (Oct 21, 2013)

Knitting, crocheting, or any hand-work can allow you to tune out those around you or give you the opportunity to quietly observe, listen and think. Agatha Christie's Miss Marple would always have her knitting along. I would imagine many of the villains discounted the little old lady who sat knitting. As her knitting grew, she put together the clues and solved the crime.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I am retired and it keeps me busy, I am one of those people who have to be doing something when I sit down, even when I am watching TV I am knitting, I love it. Keeps me sane...lol


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

maomac said:


> Knitting, crocheting, or any hand-work can allow you to tune out those around you or give you the opportunity to quietly observe, listen and think. Agatha Christie's Miss Marple would always have her knitting along. I would imagine many of the villains discounted the little old lady who sat knitting. As her knitting grew, she put together the clues and solved the crime.


I think also of Madame DeFarge who knitted in Tale of Two Cities; her knitting secretly encoded the names of people to be killed. I guess knitting has its dark side? ;-)


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I know I put in my 2 cents earlier, but I found 2 more...
after reading through the rest of these, I can say once again how glad I am to have found this site. 
I realize, too, how lucky I am to have a family that encourages me to knit as often as I'd like. I will say, though, that when I start something new, I do it when I'm the only one up. 
One other thing: my family likes it when I knit better than when I sew, I think, because of the noise of the sewing machine


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

M1GNON said:


> I am retired and on my own so that doesn't describe me. If I'm on the go, I take an easy project with me, but if I'm working on a pattern and need to concentrate then I prefer to be on my own.


Yes M1GNON if I am doing a pattern I need quiet, if I go to the Drs office I take an easy project as well.
Have a lovely day
Sue


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Lalane said:


> I am retired and it keeps me busy, I am one of those people who have to be doing something when I sit down, even when I am watching TV I am knitting, I love it. Keeps me sane...lol


Me too Lalane, I am retired and if I sit down of a night to watch TV I need my knitting or otherwise I just nod off to sleep.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

maomac said:


> Knitting, crocheting, or any hand-work can allow you to tune out those around you or give you the opportunity to quietly observe, listen and think. Agatha Christie's Miss Marple would always have her knitting along. I would imagine many of the villains discounted the little old lady who sat knitting. As her knitting grew, she put together the clues and solved the crime.


ooohh maomac I love Miss Marple and love it when she knits - I feel I have something in common with her - a good mystery and knitting.
Have a lovely day!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I take my knitting with me wherever I go, something I call a "no brainer" so I can interact with others easily. At home I work on more difficult projects, patterns I have to concentrate on. I usually have the tv or radio on when I'm knitting but, if I get too involved in a tv show, I find that I can mess up my knitting.


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

shockey said:


> Me too Lalane, I am retired and if I sit down of a night to watch TV I need my knitting or otherwise I just nod off to sleep.


Knitting makes me feel like I am getting something done while I watch tv...takes the guilt away!


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

I am happy to knit on my own or in company- I just have to guage whether the company "mind" the knitting lol


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

I am happy to knit on my own or in company- I just have to guage whether the company "mind" the knitting lol


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

heathercheryl said:


> Knitting makes me feel like I am getting something done while I watch tv...takes the guilt away!


Yep!  I love watching movies and I don't mind watching them over and over. So YES, knitting while watching takes the guilt away.


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

islandgirl81 said:


> Yep!  I love watching movies and I don't mind watching them over and over. So YES, knitting while watching takes the guilt away.


Totally agree!

:thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> Good grief! I hope you don't play "flight of the bumble bee" or "the William Tell overture" when he is driving! :mrgreen:


:~DDD!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Better that than playing a game on the phone!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> I take my knitting everywhere. I usually take a charity project to church on Wed. nights.
> One day a friend called and invited me to her house for a drink and to sit by the pool. She then said "don't bring your knitting". I found a reason not to go. I love to have my hands busy, makes me more tolerant, more relaxed.
> I knit in carpool lines when I am picking up grands, makes the time fly by.
> Thank goodness for my knitting.
> My daughter always says, don't forget your knitting..she understands. PittyPat


I don't blame you for finding a reason not to go! A friend is someone who accepts you for who you are, and that includes what you like to do. Thank goodness for your daughter who understands that you are not ignoring her just because you're knitting.

Maybe your friend doesn't understand that and feels ignored or neglected? If she is really important to you, you might want to broach this subject with her. Just a thought, I'm certainly not qualified to give advice! If it's not that important to you that she accept you unconditionally, then I wouldn't suggest you waste your time. There are lots of people out there who just don't understand. I prefer to spend most of my social time with other creative people. :wink:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I know I put in my 2 cents earlier, but I found 2 more...
> after reading through the rest of these, I can say once again how glad I am to have found this site.
> I realize, too, how lucky I am to have a family that encourages me to knit as often as I'd like. I will say, though, that when I start something new, I do it when I'm the only one up.
> One other thing: my family likes it when I knit better than when I sew, I think, because of the noise of the sewing machine


Ditto! I am also very lucky to have a wonderful husband and loving family who encourage me in my knitting. Also, one of the reasons I took up crochet and knitting was because my sewing machine is in the basement, and it isolates me from my husband. He likes that I knit because we can still talk and spend time together. I always warn him if I'm about to count stitches and he's so sweet he stays quiet till I'm finished counting! :lol:


----------



## Ladydi65 (Jan 18, 2014)

My husband also is ok with me knitting and I also tell him when I am counting stitches and he stays quiet so I won't get mixed up


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

hen said:


> On the radio this morning, I heard a presenter say that a hobby was an excuse for time by yourself.
> 
> Is knitting one of those very sociable hobbies? Is it to do with multi-tasking because we can knit and talk at the same time? Or do most knitters prefer to be on their own with their needles and a ball of yarn?


I like to knit in company. I bring my knitting along to many meetings. It gives me something constructive to do while listening. I don't knit complicated things if I have to listen attentively, but will take the mindless stockinette with me!


----------



## stillknitting80 (Feb 15, 2014)

I knit when around people and by myself. That is why I have many projects going at the same time.. Some for socializing and some need closer attention. I knit for the creative experience. It is the way to be an "artist" and design something that is in my head and needs
to "come out". I do not know how to paint this is my "painting"


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It is not a hobby for me either. Do please share some of your dye experiences. Would love to see your work. I to like to dye yarn and fabric just to see how things will come out.


hen said:


> On the radio this morning, I heard a presenter say that a hobby was an excuse for time by yourself.
> 
> Then I thought about knitting.
> Personally, I don't think it falls into that category for me. I'm quite happy to knit when other people are around. As long as I'm knitting, I'm happy, happy, happy.
> ...


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I like to be by myself with my little Chihushua beside me, especially if I am doing a complicated pattern in either knitting or crocheting. I just like the serenity feeling that knitting and crocheting gives me.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Knitting alone or in a group = what a decision. If I'm doing a pattern that takes consintration (sp?) then I prefer to be alone. Few weeks ago as I was leaving our weekly knitting group someone mentioned that i must be "out of sorts" as I was so quiet, I just laughed and said no, I was counting stitches. So guess I'll only take mindless crocheting next time. LOL... Can't do counting when DH is home as I suspect he waits until I'm counting and then asks me a question.... haha. I've tried saying my counted no. out loud and telling him to remember it, but of course he and I both forget and then here I start again. Love it..


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I was making the collar for a neighbours cardigan,she could not follow the pattern,It was a lovely day, so I sat in the front garden,My husband was not happy; I didn't take any notice,


These husbands are so dependent, aren't they?


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

hen said:


> On the radio this morning, I heard a presenter say that a hobby was an excuse for time by yourself.
> 
> Then I thought about knitting.
> Personally, I don't think it falls into that category for me. I'm quite happy to knit when other people are around. As long as I'm knitting, I'm happy, happy, happy.
> ...


I think it's sociable. It has generated a lot of interaction between me and people on the bus, and at the bus station.


----------



## stillknitting80 (Feb 15, 2014)

My MisseMia loves to sit on my lap just when I am at THAT place in the pattern and she needs petting. Once she bit yarn to get my attention. Now when I see she is ready to bite yarn I give her THE LOOK and she jumps off and sulks off.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

stillknitting80 said:


> My MisseMia loves to sit on my lap just when I am at THAT place in the pattern and she needs petting. Once she bit yarn to get my attention. Now when I see she is ready to bite yarn I give her THE LOOK and she jumps off and sulks off.


Sounds like my cat, wants a bit of attention and is jealous of something else taking yours! But where would we be without them??


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I love doing both. I only like to knit or crochet alone if it's a pattern that required utmost concentration. If not, I do crochet with other women and some of the work is for charity. I also don't like to sit and watch TV without crocheting. I like to feel as though I'm accomplishing something.


----------



## mommy7 (Oct 16, 2013)

burgher said:


> I love to knit and don't like playing cards. When we visit friends once a year for two weeks they love to play cards and I say to please play without me and I will knit. I know it makes them upset and it upsets my husband too but I can't help it. I don't have a head for cards. I can't remember who played what and what I should not play. Just leave me alone and pretend I am not here and let me knit.
> 
> Once when I was baby sitting my grandson, I took him to a play ground and I sat and knitted. A mother approached me with her little boy and she said he wanted to know what I was doing and she told him I was knitting and that it is an art and I was an artist. I thought that was really cute and I was glad that I was an artist. grinning.


Ha ha, that is so me too! - I have no head for cards, while my husband LOVES to play, and learn/invent new games. I just stay on the sofa with my knitting - he knows enough not to even ask me to play anymore.

Other than that, I knit when hubby reads to our children--we always have a good reading book going. My daughters and I all knit, and it helps everyone stay settled and pay attention to the story.


----------



## Grandielo (Mar 10, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I knit for my sanity's sake. If I'm alone, I'm happy to be knitting, but I usually do like to have something going in the background. It can be the TV, radio, audio-books, or a group of people chatting away full blast with me as a listener, not converser.
> 
> When I'm attending a knitting meeting, I don't bring anything the least complicated, because I pay more attention to and participate in the conversations. I've spent too many hours knitting during the meeting and then even more hours ripping it all out later that evening.
> 
> ...


Oh, Jessica-Jean don't leave KP! It seems you've posted to most every post I've read w/ such helpful, well-researched answers, I know we'd all miss you too much! Are you really only one person, do you ever sleep or do anything other than help on KP? Please stay!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

gigi 722 said:


> I have a friend that thinks that knitting while she is here is rude. She is one of those " must have her cell phone glued to her" and doesn't hesitate to text or sometime "I must take this call". IMHO I think that is rude but, for once, keep my mouth shut. What say you?


Tell her you won't knit if she mutes her cell phone!!!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Actually, I do my best work alone. However, I love to socialize with other knitters and talk about projects. I never get any work done, but that's OK.


----------

